# Tug "Workman" 193grt/1963



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

I know that the "Workman" left the United Towing stable in 1978. Could anybody please help me by letting me know what happened to her?

Many thanks

NigelC


----------



## Jim McFaul (Jul 20, 2008)

Nigel, she is still in service for Oil Transport Co as their OTC ELIZABETH registered in Santo Domingo. In between she was renamed DUNCAN in 1979, PULWELL DELTA in 1980 before becoming OTC ELIZABETH in 1984. Jim.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Jim McFaul said:


> Nigel, she is still in service for Oil Transport Co as their OTC ELIZABETH registered in Santo Domingo. In between she was renamed DUNCAN in 1979, PULWELL DELTA in 1980 before becoming OTC ELIZABETH in 1984. Jim.


WORKMAN (1963 - 1979)
O.N. 303828. 193g. 32.21 x 9.07 x 3.201 metres.
Two, 8-cyl. 4 S. C. S. A. (8¾" x 11½") Blackstone ERS8M type engines made by Lister, Blackstone Marine Ltd., Dursley, single reverse reduction geared to twin screw shafts. 1,650 BHP. 16 tons bollard pull. 11kts.

5.9.1962: Keel laid by Cochrane & Sons Ltd., Selby (Yard No. 1487) for the United Towing Company Ltd. 

11.1.1963: Launched. 

30.4.1963: Completed. 

21.1.1970: Owners restyled as United Towing Ltd. 

1974: Humber Tugs Ltd., appointed as managers. 

17.3.1978: Owners restyled as North British Maritime Group Ltd., (same managers). 

1979: Sold to Ocean Bed Salvage Company Ltd., (Davis and Newman Offshore Ltd., managers), Aberdeen, and renamed DUNCAN. 

1979: Sold to Scapa Flow Salvage Ltd., Aberdeen. 

1979: Sold to Wenvoe Ltd., Aberdeen. 

1980: Sold to Frank Pearce (Tugs) Ltd., Poole, and renamed PULLWELL DELTA. 

1985: Sold to Oil Transport Company S. A., Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic, and renamed OTC ELIZABETH. 

6.2009: Still in service.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Jim/Bill

Many thanks for your help, much appreciated.

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Daniel Weston (Oct 29, 2010)

*Tug Elizabeth*



Jim McFaul said:


> Nigel, she is still in service for Oil Transport Co as their OTC ELIZABETH registered in Santo Domingo. In between she was renamed DUNCAN in 1979, PULWELL DELTA in 1980 before becoming OTC ELIZABETH in 1984. Jim.


Nigel:
Jim is correct in his reference to the referred tug, which I operated along with others of Messrs O.T.C. until 1991. However, unfortunately around 1996, she grounded on the east coast of the Dominican Republic, and when having only one engine operating, she attempted to rescue/re-float a coastal trading vessel and where she (both) have since remained.

A couple of attempts were made to rescue her yet, where not successful Pitty she was a good tug.


----------

